

17 Tips For Getting Bloggers To Write About You  - gscott
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206903066&cid=nl_IWK_daily

======
bdfh42
Looks like a good post but somewhat spoiled by the site's advertisements and
surveys blocking progress through it's multiple pages.

~~~
iamwil
Yeah, I came into this page to complain about this very thing. Maybe he should
write a post on "How to write blog posts readers will read", one of them
being, put the article on one page, and not on a site that keeps interrupting
with ads.

